#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Τελικός έλεγχος προγράμματος ΟΑΕΔ

## leo

Σήμερα είχα κ έχω τον τελικό έλεγχο απ το πρόγραμμα των Νέων Επιστημόνων του 2009 του ΟΑΕΔ.

Το οξύμωρο είναι πως είχα ραντεβού στις 12.30 το μεσημέρι. Ο ελεγκτής ήρθε στις 12.15, δεν με βρήκε με έπαιρνε τηλέφωνο "στο γραφείο" δεν το άκουγα και σηκώθηκε έφυγε.

Απ την σειρά μου περίμενα ως τις 15.00 και έφυγα.

Κατά τις 3.15 με πήρε στο κινητό λέγοντας μου πως επειδή δεν ήμουν συνεπής στο ραντεβού :Αναστατωμένος:  με ακυρώνει απ το πρόγραμμα.

Ξεκίνησε ένας διάλογος που στο τέλος κατάντησε λογομαχία με το μόνο θετικό πως θα ξαναπεράσει σήμερα το απόγευμα στις 8.00.


Και ρωτάω: Μα είναι δυνατόν συνάδελφοι να σε κόψουν απ το πρόγραμμα όταν στους προηγούμενους ελέγχους ήσουν τυπικότατος, για το βίτσιο κάποιου; 

Τι να πω, υποτίθεται πως θέλουν να σε βοηθήσουν και όχι να σε κόβουν τώρα που είναι και ο τελευταίος έλεγχος.

----------


## Butcher

Καλά, τελείως "άκυρος" ο υπάλληλος.Πάντως σε εμένα έχουν έρθει αρκετές φορές για έλεγχο αλλά οι επαφές και η επικοινωνία γίνονται πάντα σε ήπιο και καλό κλίμα.Ίσως επειδή τα "πράγματα" στην επαρχία είναι πιο προσωπικά και χαλαρά.Θα έλεγα να μην του πας κόντρα -να πάρεις την 3η δόση- και ΑΝΤΕ ΓΕΙΑ!!!

----------


## leo

Μάλλον για κλάματα είμαστε......

20:00 είχαμε ραντεβού και ευτυχώς που πρόβλεψα να πάω απ τις 18:30 στο γραφείο μου και στις 19:05 ο τύπος εμφανίσθηκε στο γραφείο μου.
Δηλαδή αν πήγαινα στις 19:45 που είχα σκεφθεί αρχικά θα την χάναμε την επιδότηση και τα έξοδα όλου του έτους.

Όλα καλά τελικά, και μου είπε πως θα με ειδοποιήσουν απ τον ΟΑΕΔ πλέον για την κατάθεση της τελευταίας δόσης.

Βέβαια έχω ενταχθεί και στο πρόσθετο πρόγραμμα των Ν.Ε.Ε. με τα +6.000¤ τα επόμενα 2 χρόνια. 

Η ερώτηση μου είναι τώρα που τελείωσα και με τον τελικό έλεγχο του βασικού προγράμματος, μπορώ να αλλάξω  έδρα ;
Μιας που τρέχει το πρόγραμμα των +6.000¤;

 Για την ιστορία, ο ελεγκτής μπορεί να ήταν και πάνω απο 65.....

----------


## Butcher

leo,θα μπορούσες ήδη να έχεις αλλάξει επαγγελματική έδρα,δεν "απαγορεύεται" από το πρόγραμμα.Όμως πρέπει να ενημερώσεις τον ΟΑΕΔ (να τους προσκομίσεις την μεταβολή εργασιών που θα κάνεις στην αρμόδια ΔΟΥ).

Ερ.Είχες ενημέρωση για την επέκταση του προγράμματος(+6.000);Αν θυμάμαι καλά με είχαν ειδοποιήσει την άνοιξη και είχα κάνει σχετική αίτηση στον ΟΑΕΔ.Έκτοτε δεν έχω ενημέρωση και πρόσφατα έλαβα την 3η δόση του βασικού προγράμματος.

----------


## leo

Ναι Butcher, το γνωρίζω πως θα μπορούσα να είχα αλλάξει έδρα μιας και στην αρχή της επιδότησης μου, ως έδρα είχα την διεύθυνση του σπιτιού μου. Έκανα μεταβολή μιας και ήθελαν απ το Ο.Α.Ε.Δ να μην φαίνεται ως κατοικία & να έχει και ξεχωριστή είσοδο, οπότε μίσθωσα ένα γραφείο για τον χρόνο αυτό.

Τον Απρίλιο εντάχθηκα στο πρόγραμμα επέκτασης των 6.000ε, αλλά επειδή ο τελικός έλεγχος έγινε προχθές για την 2η και τελευταία δόση (Προκαταβολή – 1η δόση – 2η δόση) για το βασικό πρόγραμμα των 15.000ε, σκέφτηκα να μεταφέρω την έδρα μου ξανά σε χώρο της οικίας μου.

Ο χώρος αυτός είναι γραφείο αλλά όχι για τις απαιτήσεις που προϋπέθετε ο Ο.Α.Ε.Δ. (Κοινή είσοδο) .

Οπότε επειδή η διαδικασία της επιδότησης έλαβε τέλος και μιας και για την επέκταση των 6.000ε δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις τις απαιτήσεις της έδρας αυτής καθ αυτής απλά μόνο να έχεις τα βιβλία σου ανοιχτά, σκέφτομαι να μεταφερθώ.

----------


## leo

Για την ολοκλήρωση του thread σήμερα έγινε και η κατάθεση του τελευταίου τιμολογίου των 5.000ε στον ΟΑΕΔ. Οπότε τέλος καλό όλα καλά, με τον πρώτο κύκλο της επιδότησης. Τώρα μας μένει και η ολοκλήρωση του 2ου σκέλους που είναι το προγράμματος επέκτασης που κλείνει σε 1 + 1 χρόνια.

----------


## Xάρης

Χαιρόμαστε για σένα. :Χαρούμενος:

----------

